# Boxxer from ODIS Designs



## BigGuy (24/10/18)

Boxxer from @odisdesign is up for pre-order i cant wait for these to arrive it is going to turn the Billet Box craze on its head 





​https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/odis-boxxer-for-the-billet-box

After testing the prototype i can with confidence say that if you do not own a billet box and if you are not using this bridge you are missing out on an amazing vaping experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/18)

*Craig BigGuy Stuart*
55 mins
And they have arrived folks The BOXXER from ODIS. All pre-orders will be dispatched today. Only a few left so grab them while i have them.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/pr…/odis-boxxer-for-the-billet-box

Reactions: Like 1


----------

